# Hibs Questions: tasteless and lacking of tact.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

In this thread I will post a random odd ball qustion now and then in hopes that someone will write an answer as tasteless as the question.

Have you ever had your feet go numb while taking a ****? Is it a poor circuclation, a seat that is not properly formed for such use or a mexican food problem?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why are there 2 identical threads about this?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Why are there 2 identical threads about this?


What do you mean?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

But I...I could've sworn...Dammit Zombie! Lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe Doc is referring to that thread that whatisname posted sometime before he was booted out of here about Random thoughts. Maybe. That's the only thread I can think of.

As for HibLa's question, I believe it's a toilet seat problem. I mean, how would you feel if you had to have someone's smelly, hairy ass taking a dump in you all the time, or having some insensitive clod **** all over what would serve as your mouth? Definitely a problem with the toilet seat. Which, while I ramble on here brings up the question are toilet seats/toilets sentient things, or have they all been cursed by some Ancient Celtic Hippie way back when plumbing was invented in the times of the Roman Empire?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The Sewer System is a sentient being however,the toilet seat is not.It is a smaller part of the whole. They would be the lips of the giant sewer monster. 

Aeounflux with Charlize Theron,
Anyone as excited as me to see this? "Extra butter and hold the popcorn!"
I really liked the animated shorts that used to be on late night MTV. I never really caught on to the storyline though. I thought that aeonflux was a cloned killer. I don't remember much about it anymore. 
It can be a totaly bad movie,it's still going in my DVD collection.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Why do I only see fat people riding those electric carts at wal-mart?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Their (the corpulent ones) absolute aversion to exercise in any form or fashion. When they actually have to reach for something when no one else is around to just hand them something, it seems to be a strenuous workout. I find it ironic these self-same folks are in the store shopping for the very things that are killing them. After all, what is it usually you see in their baskets? Doughnuts, chips, candy, cheese, bacon and any other food item loaded with saturated fat. They add insult to injury by purchasing Diet Coke to wash it all down with. 

It's sad, but any pity I have for them flies right out the window when one of them run into me or others and they don't bother to apologize, but instead look at you like YOU are in the wrong.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Am I the only one who isn't "getting" this thread?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This thread is about toilet seat lipped sewer monsters who ride around on electric carts rudley slamming into people whos legs went numb while on the ****ter too long, drinking diet coke.

I am all for it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe toilet seats MAKE your legs go numb so that you don't feel pain when the fat people on carts ram you? Natures way of protecting you.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> This thread is about toilet seat lipped sewer monsters who ride around on electric carts rudley slamming into people whos legs went numb while on the ****ter too long, drinking diet coke.


I could not have said it better myself. ROFL


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

myself if i use a different toilet than my ass is use to everything gos numb.


----------

